# Ireland Campsite Hook Up - EU or UK ?



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Can anyone tell me please if in Ireland you need an EU Hook up for on campsites or is it just the normal UK one. Or would I be best taking both?
Any help much appreciated.
Thanks
Marlin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's all the same - the blue hook-up used in the UK is virtually universal across Europe, and presumably in Ireland as well. Having said that, there are still some sites in mainland Europe that use the 2-pin sockets :roll:


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Northern Ireland is the same as UK, don't know about the south.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Blue 16A sockets are universal in the RoI, standard length lead is usually more than enough and no need to worry about reverse polarity.


----------

